# Headlights not working?



## 1968gtonoob (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey guys! I just bought my first GTO, a 1968. I'm having some issues with the headlights not coming on. The hideaway covers work well and all the indicator lights and tail lights work fine. However the headlights will not come on. Even my brights won't come on. The actual headlights seem like they were recently replaced so I'm not thinking burned out bulbs. I'm no wiz when it comes to electrical work, but it seems that all the wires are connected and in good working order. The dash lights up just fine too. Any help or ideas? Thanks!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the club!

Did you check your fuses?


----------



## 1968gtonoob (Sep 10, 2014)

All the annotations on the fuse box are worn off. How can I tell which one it is?


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Best thing to do is get a test light and go through the fuses one by one. with the key in the run position. First check one side of the fuse and then the other. Also with the test light you can put the switch on and check the plug that goes into the light. If the test light works when you put the light in the plug your ( it is going to bad ground) If does not work you have to get a wiring diagram for the switch and see where power comes in and out. The only other thing is check the head light harness on the firewall. keep me posted.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you checked the electrical connector at the headlight switch? The doors are vacuum operated and do not depend on the electrical connection. Matt


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

^++ I'd look at what those guys said as well... I'll see if I can get a picture of my fuse box... I'm assuming the 68 and 69 shared that much.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is mine... 



I'm not sure what the jumpers are just yet but at least you san see most of the labels. Hope that helps, Dan


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

looks like your tail lamp fuse is blown. can not see the top right fuse and the bottom right is questionable


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep, I replaced it after taking this picture. That's actually how I knew it was bad.  I still have no taillights or dash lights so I need to dig deeper - test all the fuses as you mentioned.



tonyli said:


> looks like your tail lamp fuse is blown. can not see the top right fuse and the bottom right is questionable


I was posting this picture to help the original poster.... 968gtonoob. Sorry 968gtonoob, I wasn't trying to high-jack your thread.

Dan


----------



## 1968gtonoob (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I'm taking to a garage later this week so I have to tools to use. Unfortunately it's only open on the weekends and I'm working this weekend. I will post again and let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Although a bit "*******" way of checking, rattle the light switch in and out, around a bit, and look for a flicker of light out front. That's a cheater way of determining if the switch is bad or worn. Most headlight switches from that era are also thermally "protected" and use a bimetal tab to open the circuit should a short or excess load be sensed. If it happened a few too many times (high amp lights,etc) it may need a new switch.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ground wires. There are ground wires in the headlight connector harness on both sides that need to be connected to a good ground on the core support. 

Remove the bezels and the headlights so you can get access to the connectors and check for them. If you pull the connectors and harnesses out through the holes in the backs of the headlight buckets, you should be able to spot them.

Bear


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

My headlights just quit. Still have parking lights and taillights in the parking light switch position. Have taillights in the headlight switch position. All other lights (dash, courtesy) work. Wiggled the switch while moving in and out. Nada. Switch failure? Thanks.


----------

